# The Reluctant Heros of Dartham



## ejja_1 (Apr 6, 2004)

This Thread will provide a view from the eyes of Mr Mookesh, a character from Mark Clovers alternating campaign currently played every other sunday at games plus. Other players from my group may post what they have seen from thier characters point of view, and I will continue to add to this thread as the game moves along.

But first an introduction to Mr Mookesh, these stats reflect a level gain since much has transpired since we first began.

Mr Mookesh
2nd Level  Human Wizard
Chaotic Good
Age 32
Brown eyes and Hair with a tanned complexion
Mookesh can be seen smiling even when under great pressure or strain.
Str:11,Dex:14,Con:14,Int:16,Wis:14,Cha:12
Hp:13 AC:12 Flat:10 Touch:12
Knowledge Arcane+7,Concentration+6,Spellcraft +9,Alchemy+7,Craft Armor+7,Profession: Leather Worker+7.
Improved init,Magical apptitude,Spell mastery,Scribe scroll.
Mookesh carry's a quarter staff and a light crossbow, and knows the following spells:Ray of frost,Light,Resistance,Mage armor and magic missle.
He has a Toad familiar named Lumpy.


----------



## ejja_1 (Apr 6, 2004)

My name is Mookesh, I am a traveling scholar and leatherworker. I have been here in Jalston for a little while now, long enough to meet some of the locals and obtain employment and even have a little adventure in-between.

I started working here for a Dwarven Miss by the name of Banthward, she was kind enough to let me stay in the backroom of the shop she owns called simply The Leather Works.

I make a few coppers a day making belts and fixing the occasional armor piece here and there. Since I have come here, our profits have doubled, as I am quite the salesman.

Being a scholar I tend to put my studies ahead of just about everything else, food,sleep and sometimes work take a back seat to learning. This is part of what lead me to adventure.

Banthward agreed with me that I should attend the feast of the temple of Darien, if only to see me put some meat on my bones as she put it. I was more interested in their library, as it would be mostly empty on feast day.

I grabbed up my pack and my staff, and made way to the halls of Dariens temple were the feast was well on it's way. 
I sat down at a table next to a rather large man, who introduced himself as Rath. We were also joined shortly by another gentleman who called himself Griz, and then a priest of Darien came by with a few acolytes to serve us the feast.

The plates were heaped with Lamb and broasted potatoes, and we were served the temple house wine grown and pressed right here in the temple.
All of it was delicious, and our hosts were more than accommodating.

At that moment Griz got up and went and talked with the priest who had been overseeing the festivities, they spoke briefly and then both returned to the table at which we sat. The priest’s name was Arronn, and he inquired as to whether we might be interested in making a little money helping the temple.

Intrigued by his inquiry we agreed to hear him out, and he told us of a shipment of books that had recently arrived in Jalston by ship. Among these books was a holy book of Darien, and we were to inquire as to it's location and purchase it if we could.

Griz went out for a short while and came back and told us that they were in the possession of the local temple of Toefer, a bizarre church that absolves it's members of sin with the whip and the cat of nine tails.

I had sold them the majority of the straps and tools by which they implement absolution, and volunteered to use my customer contacts to inquire about the book. I knew the Librarian who called himself Slane, and also a lower acolyte whose name now escapes me.

I asked Rath to accompany me there the next day, he would carry my tools and some hides for straps and such. He was also my backup in case things got messy, and I needed some muscle to assist my exit. I told him to meet me at the shop at noon the next day, and not to be late.

I went home and retired for the evening, saying goodnight to my employer and turning in with a good book. Sleep came quickly and my rest went undisturbed, and the morning brought the usual meeting with Banthward.

I told her that I would be visiting the Toefer church this afternoon to pick up some more business, she stopped me speaking and told me that she would be handling that account from now on and that I was to mind the shop today.
My hopes were dashed of making any inquiries, and I went to work as I waited for Rath to show.

Banthward had said to push the belts, and that we would have a pickup later in the day to be signed for. I was greeted by Rast exactly at noon, only to tell him that I wouldn’t be able to make the plan happen. I think he tried to make me happy by buying a belt, at which point I tried to discourage him by setting the price at 2gp. He bought it anyway......

The day went by and customers came by in a slow trickle, I sold a few more belts at a reasonable price of 6 SP. My signature customer arrived and took his sweet time, but finally signed off and left with the leather armor he had ordered.

Shortly thereafter Arronn showed up with Rast and Griz in tow, and threw a small hissy fit about my not being able to complete my task. I told him that when the mistress got back at the end of the day that I would go to the temple then, this contented him a little and he left telling me to meet him later at the halls of Darien.

Banthward came back in shortly, and we discussed how my day went. I told her of my sales and she was not impressed, even though I had made a tidy profit. She went to retire and gave me my leave, as she moved away from me I glanced back and thought I saw blood staining the back of her shirt tail.

I was in haste to get to the Toefer temple, and paid no heed to her possible injury. I arrived at the temple and the acolyte was there, when I asked to see Slane he said no. I asked why, and he said that Banthward had already spoken to Slane for me about the book.

I was furious!
Banthward had had no knowledge of my dealings with Darien or anything about the book. I stormed back to the shop and climbed the stairs to the loft apartment were she stayed, I knocked on the door and heard a weak. " Go away, I’m not having visitors."

I knocked all the harder, and apparently in my emotional state forgot my own strength. The door crashed inwards on it's hinges leaving splinters everywhere, and Banthward was in the tub washing the blood from her lashed back. 

"GET OUT!" she screamed at the top of her lungs. " You are no longer employed here!"

I sneered at her and said. " You are a Toeferun whore! And you owe me a weeks wages!"

She screamed incomprehensibly as she jumped from the tub and started to throw money at me. All I could make out was "GET OUT!"

I gathered the money and left without a word, taking only what was mine with me. I headed over to the halls of Darien and spoke with Arronn about all that had happened, he continually shushed me as I told my tale. I’m not sure whether he was pleased with my discovery or not.

Arronn left to meet with his superiors, and came back with a different assignment for us. We were all suprised at what he had to say, I think Arronn was as suprised as we were to receive such orders.
We were asked to go to a small town named Dartham, and retrieve the Toeferun Cleric that had taken to ruling the town with an iron fist.

We left at darkfall planning what to do when we got there as we went the four of us and Rath's pet donkey,
the reluctant heroes of Dartham.


----------



## ejja_1 (Apr 7, 2004)

Along the way we formed several plans, and disagreed upon which was the best way. Arronn wanted to capture a guard and question him/recruit him, I wanted to divide the enemy by setting fire to a building not currently occupied. Griz wanted to sneak around and do some recon, and Rath wanted to do what everyone else wanted to do.

As we walked and argued/discussed, a strange creature screamed in the night. The screaming trailed us for an hour or so before we all started to run instead of walk. Arronn at one point grabbed his skull and complained of not feeling at all well. By the time we reached the local farmlands, the screeching had stopped.

Griz approached a nearby farm house trailing the donkey, the rest of us hid in the bushes. The farmer inside spoke with Griz for awhile and then went back inside, Griz returned to the roadside were we were hiding told us we were a short distance from Dartham.

We made the short treck and decided on Arrons plan of capturing a guard, which was promptly thrown out the window when we reached the town.
We were greeted by a local as we entered, whom acted rather strangely and then went inside his house as quickly as he could.

Another man was busy starting a fire to cook meat on, Rath engaged him in conversation about cooking and was summarily ignored and insulted by the man.
I decided the time for action had come and went to the biggest building in the town, which we had been told was the old inn that had been converted to a temple.

I spoke to the guard who was on duty, he woke from a sound sleep and grabbed up his mace eyeing me wearily.
" Who are you? And what do you want?" The guard muttered still half asleep.

"I am but a weary traveler looking for somewhere to sleep, and maybe a bite to eat." I said with a friendly smile.

By then the others had joined me, and the guard went inside to get one of his superiors. A tall man came out with the guard and introduced himself as Duncan, or was it Thorton? Nevermind his name, he was the constable for the town and a recent convert to Toefer.

He set us up at the home of a local widow, and made her bring us food and drink. She was visibly upset at having to speak to the constable, and avoided speaking with our group as well. We rested in shifts with one of us guarding the door at all times, they didn’t trust us either and had us under constant guard by archers in the top of the inn. I waved at them and laughed as they tried to hide from my view, I was enjoying myself at their expense. 

When we had all been refreshed we bought a few supplies from a local merchant, we joined with a wandering merchant in traveling down the road a bit. A short distance later we broke, from the merchant and hid in the woods while we developed a plan. We argued/discussed our options, and returned to Arronns plan of capturing a guard.

We moved through the underbrush and came back into the edge of town, so far no one had spotted us and no guards had presented us with an opportunity to capture them. I suggested we move to a small building we had spied just before leaving, I went and the others followed a short distance behind.

I heard snoring from the building, and summoned my companions to the door. I gave a hand signal to count to three and then we would go, everyone looked at me in confusion. I gave the signal again, and everyone nodded in understanding.

We yanked the door open and I crushed the first guards windpipe with my staff, Arronn followed suit and used his mace to silence the other guard.
A ladder descending down into the earth occupied the back area of the shack. Steeling our resolve we descended into the pit, lighting torches as we went.

We explored some long tunnels, and found what appeared to be alcoves with piles of bones stacked in them. We continued to explore not finding much else, until we came upon a room with a large square stone construct in the middle.

The stone square was to high to see the top and we only found the attempts of breaking into it on one side. Without tools and no other place to explore we made for the shack, hoping we had yet gone undiscovered.
We were in luck.

We were able to approach the inn, and Griz made an attempt to shoot the guard with his crossbow. Unfortunately the bolt fell out before he could fire, and all his weapon did was make a loud "Twang" which woke the guard.
We all made an attempt at hitting him with various weapons, but only the blue glow of my magic missile found its mark. The guard slumped to the ground, and was at peace with the gods.

We approached the door to the inn, and heard naught but snoring from within. Apparently the guards had drunk much wine, and purged themselves of sin. This had left them in a sound stupor, and gave us the chance to sneak inside. We had killed all but two of the guards, before one of them came too and roused the alarm.

The constable convert came running down the stairs from the second level, and was promptly shot in the chest bye our intrepid rogue Griz. Next Rath put his longspear through the poor man, spitting him like a chicken being prepared for roasting. Without much of a fight we had taken down the temple guards and captain, all that was left was the priest upstairs.

Itching for some action Rath raced up the stairs, and was promptly brought low by two pairs of glowing hands. Rath fell backward down the stairs like a poleaxed bison, flopping with a sickening crunch at Arronns feet.
Arronn quickly used all his heal spells but one to revive Rath, who even with the healing was still in pretty bad shape.

We gathered at the bottom of the stairs and formulated a plan, we would rush up the stairs as fast as we all could and confront the two priests there. We went in order of who felt best, and Arronn lead the charge. He was also met with a two pair of glowing hands, and dropped to the floor as like wet sponge. I was behind him and bashed the nearest of the priests with my quarterstaff, she dropped like a stone bleeding profusely from the head.

The other priest raised his hands, as Griz and Rath threatened him with mortal peril. He cried like a small child, and begged us to heal his mistress.
We told him to heal Arronn first, and then Arronn would heal his friend. He did as we asked, and we held our part of the bargain. But not before tying them both up with rope.

We searched and secured the inn, and the two of us that had magic slept first. I was awoken about halfway through my slumber by Griz, there was a man at the door asking to be let in. It was morning and the town was beginning to stir, Griz was worried that this man would get reinforcements. So he tried to fool the man by telling him services had been canceled, but the man wasn’t buying it.

Griz even took the mouth gag off of the male priest we had captured, and asked him who the man with the dog was. The priest said his name was Ponsfer, So Griz addressed him as such. Griz had even tried to get the priest to tell him services were canceled. Griz finally figured this wasn't working, and woke me. 

I went to address the man, as I was still wearing the clothes of a guard that we had stolen before assaulting the inn. I popped my head out of a window, and made as if the sun hurt my eyes.

"What’s going on? Who are you? Why is the door locked?" The man questioned.

" It's me you dolt, it's Smitty." I lied. "Duncan has gone to Calum, to pick up another of the holy ones. He said to lock the doors and tell everyone else that services were canceled today."

The man shook his head in disbelief. "Duncan was due to pay us today, what am I going to do for coin?"

I fished in my pocket and found some coins. " How much does Duncan pay you?" I asked the man.

The man looked up at me and said. "Two gold for the week, one for me and one for my dog."

I threw some coins down at him. "Here’s three gold, now go home and don’t come back till supper eh?

The man looked satisfied and left with his coins, and I went back to bed.

Later when we had slept sufficiently, the widow brought food for the inn. We let her in, and promised her we were not there to hurt her or the town.
She calmed visibly and was agreeable, answering our questions and letting us know who could be trusted and who could not in the town.

Apparently we had killed everyone that was loyal to Duncan, and the old man with dog was actually named Billius and was more than happy to see the Toeferuns go. We left him in charge and made the trek back to Jalston, with our prisoners tied and gagged under a tarp on a cart we had found.

Arronns boss was very pleased with him, and gave us all food and a place to rest. Arronn gathered our reward from his boss, and sat down with us at a table lined with various food and drink to divide up the spoils.


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2004)

Sweet, sweet, stuff!   I can't wait to hear how the "spoils" are divided!


----------



## Trainz (Apr 15, 2004)

Fun indeed !

You guys didn't seem to have too much trouble with the mooks.

How much was the reward ?


----------



## ejja_1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Mark was pretty fair with the loot, we sold alot of stuff to the temple of Darien. We havent split the loot yet as the last adventure was cut at about the time we all got back into town. It will be another week before we get to continue, easter kinda got in the way for most of us.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 18, 2004)

I am looking forward to the next game.  I should comment that I tried to portray Rath as somewhat impetuous, as he is relatively young.  (The character is 21 years of age, so I tried to emphasize that he might be a little imptetuous and impatient.)

Also, I decided to have Rath buy a donkey to carry some of his gear.  I thought it would make sense to have some sort of mount with the party, to carry a cleric of Toeffer back to Jalston from Dartham.  

I enjoyed the adventure on several levels.  The adventure had a mix of urban and rural adventure, which I liked.  Additionally, I love politics -- and the rivalry between the faiths of Darien and Toeffer seemed fairly realistic.  (History is an interest of mine, and I can see more than a few parallels in the real world to that in the Kingdom of Toeffrus.)  Also, the adventure had hints of things to come -- which I will shortly post.  I have been busy of late.

Also, I think Mark's characterization was very good. The NPCs seemed to have realistic motivations, and the adventure moved at a good pace.  I was pleasantly surprised that we suffered no deaths, as we had two characters knocked into negative hit points briefly -- Rath and Aronn.  When Rath charged up the stairs, he had only one hit point.

I plan to start posting some of the details as I remember them from Rath's perspective soon.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 22, 2004)

I will now tell part of the story of the adventure.  (Later, in a separate post,  I will include character stats for my character.)

*Part I -- A feast and rumors* 

A tall, broad-shouldered man in splint mail armor tried to move carefully through the crowd at the feast hall at the Temple of Darien the Just in Jalston.  The young man, ruddy-skinned with auburn hair and hazel eyes, looked throughout the hall for an empty seat at a table.

_"Of course, it would be crowded tonight -- the night just after the full moon.  It always is,"_ Rath thought.  The night just after the full moon was a feast day of Darien, where people gathered to fight the growing of darkness before the moon waxed again.  At such times, the creatures of the night were most powerful -- and their goddess Nekrem spurred them on to further evil.  At such times, the followers of Darien gathered to stand opposed to Nekrem's evil, countering it with song, feasting and eternal vigilance.

It was Rath's devotion to Darien, and his sense of duty that led him to attend the feast day armed and armored for war.  It made his movements somewhat awkward, but Rath preferred to be ready for the unexpected. Suddenly, Rath spotted an empty seat next to a tall man in red robes.

The man, too thin for his height, Rath judged, was picking at a plate of roast mutton, potatoes, carrots, and onions.  With a knod of acknowledgement, Rath sat down next to him.  "Rath Labraid, a pleasure to meet you ...." the warrior said as he looked at the man.

"Mookesh, a scholar and mage by trade.  The temple does put on a good feast," he said.  There was an intent and calculating look in the man's eyes.

"Indeed," Rath said.  "Have some more food."  While he was hungry, Rath realized the man was indeed a bit thin and perhaps a bit pale from hunger.  Or was it the flickering torchlight in the feast hall.  Mookesh helped himself to some food, then ate silently while Rath grabbed his own plate.

From across the room, Rath spotted a thin man of slightly less than average height in brown clothes move purposely throw the crowd.  Despite the man's efforts to be non-descript, Rath recognized Grizz.  Although he had never quite learned Grizz's profession, Rath knew him as a source of news about events and people in Jalston.  Grizz moved slowly, almost casually towards a brown-haired man in blue robes talking to a small group of his fellow Darien worshippers.

_"Arronn.  So, it looks like there is more than feasting going on tonight,"_  Rath thought as the priest stepped aside closely followed by Grizz.


----------



## ejja_1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Assault on the Tractless Moors*

The adventure goes on, this time Mr. Mookesh will be taking a break whilst seeking a new hostel in Jalston proper.

This Journal installment is from one of a pair of Dwarven brothers, his name is Spatz Odiferous. His brother’s name is Ras Odiferous, they were part of a kobold hunting party with 7 other dwarves. 

Their party was ambushed out on the moors one evening. 
And as their fearless leader StoneBeard Mcknown held a cairn the pair of brothers went in seek of help across the moors.

They arrived at the river town of Vinebank, and hitched a ride with a bargemaster into Jalston. 

The rest Ill let Spatz relate to you in his journal.


----------



## ejja_1 (Apr 26, 2004)

This jornal belongs ta Spatz Oderiphus, Dwarven Warrior of Clan Hunter.

My brother always says that if it were worth doin, then it were worth rememberin. So I's learnd a way to always remember, and nows you can read it and remember it to.

I am part of a hunting party, sent out to kill them that would raid our home.
My brother Ras talked me into using my steel for vengance, saying that we could protect our families best if we would kill them that threatens em.

I dont know what is more right, but when Ras talks with that look in his eye I get to thinkin he may have a point. So we geared up for killin and left home, my momma cried and chased Ras from the house. 

I stood in the door and looked at her for awhile, then she smacked me in the head and said.

"Go on now git!" 

So's we left on our way to trackin em, and followed them for a week or so.
Me and ras used to track bug gubbies when were just spuds, so we lent a hand in the trackin.

We came through the hills into large grassy area, the trail the Kobers left lead into this hilly area full of brambles. We forged on cutting a swath through the undergrowth with our blades, until we came to a large cairn that we climbed and made camp.

It was late into the evening, when it seemed as if it had begun to rain. But this was no ordinary rain, it was a rain of sling stones brought on by the yip yapin Kobers. 

Several of my brothers went down, and our leader Stonebeard told us to go git some help. We grabbed our gear, and me and Ras set to runnin.
We runned till we couldnt run no more, and came to a river were we saw a man floating a wall down it.

Ras balked at first to gettin on it, as he dont much care for water or soap.
But I told him he was a sissy, and the guy floatin the wall gave him his promise that Ras wouldnt have to go swimmin.

We arrived shortly in Jalston, and made our way into the city. My brother and I had a terrible thirst, and found a little bar call the whistlers wet. They served us up a tall mug o ale, earthy and with a wonderful chestnut taste.
And the whiskey they brought out just for us, was an ancient dwarven recipe that I havent had since last shield meet.

We drank a bit and laughed a lot, until a tall human type interupted by introducin himself into the conversation. Ras started to bristle at him, until he bought us a round o drinks. 

He introduced himself as Rath, and asked us a lot of questions. My brother answered mostly fer us, and we got introduced to a couple other humans named Griz and Arron.

I told them of the plight of our party, and other than the mention of a fair share of any non dwarven treasure they seemed pretty disinterested.
But they did agree to go with us, and the whole lot of us made our way back to the docks.

We traded some healing potions for a ride back down the river, and made our way back to Vinebank. We excited the bank opposite town, and made our way back into the moors.

The going was pretty easy until we lost track of our own path, but it wasn't long before we found the cairn. We climbed to the top and looked around, it was pretty dark and we couldnt see much. We decided to camp here until morning.

I was on watch when the first slingstones came, I woke my brother and in turn the rest of the party. The cleric o darrien, cast a spell and threw a rock out into the brush. It lit up like the sun and showed us were the enemy was hiding, and like proud dwarves do we charged into the frey.

My brother and I were turning our enemies into a fine red mist, and even the pretty boy Rath got himself a Kobold or two with that spear o his.
The Kobers were pretty tuff fur what they was, and even managed to hit us a few times and draw blood.

We made short work of them, and me and Ras collected the booty that they had stolen from our kin to bury in a respectful way.
While we did this, the cleric o darrien started yellin and carrying on about some kinda bug. Ras snorted, just like a human not to expect bugs in the wilderness.

We climbed back up the cairn, and the priest described to us what could only have been a Moogre. Their cousins to the Ogre, and ride around on giant stag beetles like their some kinda horse or somethin.

I asked him why he let it go, and he chastised me with holy vigor. I told him that once you cut of a few of the beetles legs, theys was a piece o cake.
This earned me further looks of annoyance.

The cleric and the rogue decided to head back to the river, and the three of us that were left decided to move a few 100 yards south and make a new camp. 

My brother always says im cursed, whenever we have bad luck he blames me.
I cant help that everything happenes on me watch, just lucky I guesse.

So we all bed down, cept me who is watchin. And I hear off in the distance a bayfull howl, and right away I knows whats comin. My brother and I have have had a few encounters in our short time on the moors, and we have run into Moor Hounds a time or two.

I rushed to wake the others, but by the time we got our wits the howling had come close enough to effect us. Rath and I both got really scared and ran off in different directions, leaving my brother cursing in the dust.

Ras gave chase and grabbed me, trying to get me to calm down. But the bay of the hounds had me in it's spell, and I knew they was a commin for muh soul. I had to get away, so I wrastled with my brother until I gots loose.

Then I ran and ran, until the fear let go a me. I returned back the way I had come, and was attacked by a couple of the undead dogs that we had heard.
They were no match for my steel, and went back to the cursed hell that spawned em.

I found my brother a short time later, he had found the fighter and they had kilt the hounds what had assailed um. We gathered our stuff, and headed for another camp site. And here I sit a writtin this now, waitin for my turn ta sleep.

Till next time, Spatz Odipherus.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 27, 2004)

This is a continuation of the earlier adventure.

*A continuation of the Reluctant Heroes of Dartham -- The Quest for Knowledge* 

It was mid-afternoon when Rath looked up from the table to see Arronn and Gris.  Putting his plate aside, Rath rose to his feet and casually strolled to an adjoining hallway where Arronn, Gris, and Mookesh stood.

The four men walked to Arronn's room, where he explained that the Temple of Toeffer was in possession of a book detailing the early history of the Church of Darien in one of the other counties in the Kingdom of Toeffrus.  Apparently, a member of the temple's clergy had come into an inheritance from a distant relative.

Arronn asked for help in recovering the book, with Mookesh saying that he would ask about looking at the book and others in the new collection.  The priest handed Mookesh a small bag with coins in case there was a chance to purchase the book.  Rath volunteered to accompany Mookesh -- to either help carry some of the books or to be ready in case something went wrong.  The Temple of Self Reproach was known as a place where the priests would encourage worshippers to cleanse themselves of sin -- with whips.

Rath walked with Mookesh to the Temple of Toeffer, an imposing structure whose roof was supported by thick columns.  Entering inside, the fighter saw several stone beds in a wide hall. A thin man, whom Mookesh hailed as Slane, explained that the books were being examined and it would not be possible to look at them today.  However, tomorrow might be a better time.   

With some effort, Rath stopped himself from commenting on the red flecks on the gray stone beds and Slane's inquiries about whether either man needed to be purged of sin.

Mookesh and Rath returned to the Temple of Darien.  The discussion turned serious with the thought that someone from the Temple of Toeffer might visit Mookesh to ask why he wanted to see the new books.   Gris said that he would keep an eye on Mookesh's room at Banthward's leather work shop.  Arronn pointed out that there was a guard tower near the shop which would be a good spot to watch the shop.  He suggested that left over food and drink from the feast be brought to the guard tower, and that someone could keep an eye on the shop.  Rath volunteered, wishing to keep an eye on the wizard's shop and thinking that Arronn would have a hard time carrying a large plate of food to the guards.

The guards  welcomed the food and wine, and Rath walked with a guardsmen on the roof for some time.  The night was quiet, and no sign of danger could be seen from Banthward's shop.

The next day, Rath woke, nudged by Liath his mule.  Rath hurried about the task at the stables, and soon had everything ready for an extended lunch break.  He arrived at Banthward's shop to see a dejected Mookesh.  The wizard explained that he could not leave, as Banthward said she was going to ask about any leatherwork to be done at the Temple of Toeffer. She asked him to stay to sell some belts and to wait for a customer.  Rath decided he would buy a belt, to hopefully give Banthward a reason to let Mookesh be free for a little while of work.  Mookesh mentioned two gold pieces as the price, and Rath unthinkingly handed it over.  The wizard then asked Rath to return Arronn's money.  Rath left, and within a block realized he paid too much for the belt.  He reached Arronn at the temple, but his explanation about how much coin Mookesh had returned was a bit mangled.

Rath walked with Mookesh and Gris to Banthward's shop, then left.  Later that evening, Mookesh arrived at the Temple of Darien.  He said that Slane said he could not look at the books, and that he had quit his employer -- who turned out to be a worshipper of Toeffer.  When they were alone, Rath asked Mookesh for a refund of the belt but the wizard said that there were no refunds.  Later, a senior priest meet with Arronn, Rath, Mookesh, and Gris.  The priest mentioned that a small mission of Toeffer was in the village of Dartham.  A swift raid, with the capture of the acolyte in charge of the mission, would give the Temple of Darien something to trade for the book.  Arronn, Rath, Gris and Mookesh accepted the task, taking along Rath's mule Liath to help carry back an acolyte from the village of Dartham.


----------



## Mark (Apr 30, 2004)

The journals are out of sync! We need an update!


----------



## Kareyev (May 1, 2004)

*Session 2: Dwarven Folly* 

_Well to jumble up this thread a bit more here is the same tale from the other dwarven brother's perspective. Ejja, I can break this off in a separete thread if you prefer._ 

Raskilnov laid down upon the wet ground looking up into the night sky.  This trip had not gone as planned.  The image of Stonebeard pelted with more rocks that any mortal could take filled his mind.  Then the guilt came.  Instead of moving to his leaders side Raskilnov had fled.  No better then a kobold.

It was true that it would of been a death wish to run out by Stonebeard's side, but that was not even the worst of it.  As he fled he stumbled into his brother and quickly convinced him to follow him on orders he had never received.  "Stonebeard wants us to find support while he holds them off"!  It had kept Spats alive.  There had been no other way.

He lost all track of time and direction running in what seemed to be the endless moors.  They ran until coming to the river, which by chance was being traveled by a stranger upon a raft who offered them refuge.  He had let his brother do the talking and though he was not fond of the idea of riding what seemed to be a leaky raft, it was better than walking any further.

The raft stopped in Jalston, a large, walled city of humans.  After a bid of wandering and well placed questions they had found their way to a Dwarven inn on the far side of the town.  Spats and he talked about the hunt and final battle.  It was clear that Spats believed the tale about their final order and had even been asking where stout men may be found.

With the dwarven wiskey flowing they must of been talking a bit louder than intended as it was then the well dressed, spear toting human came up asking about their tale.  Seeing a chance to recruit some help Raskilnov attempted to charm the human.  "What do you want pretty boy!"  Spats quickly took over the conversation and soon the human warrior Rath had introduced his two friends, Griz and Arron, and all three agreed to return with them to the moors.  He was sure all of the dwarven band had perished, but the least he could do would be to retrieve their remains for a proper burial.

The next day the quintet had returned to the moors.  Though Spats and he knew how to live in the wild, with neither of them being skilled trackers it took the better part of a day find the old trail.  By the end of the second day they were sure they had found the old battle ground.  Making camp that night so near it was probably not the brightest idea, but the solid day of travel had worn everyone out.  

It was during Spats's watch that the kobolds came.  Rocks rained down upon them as before, but this time Raskilnov had been ready for battle.  Quickly everyone was awake and took cover behind a small rise.  Arron had already constructed a beatiful tactic as any good priest of Darien would do.  He had not only lit up the kobolds with a stone of light, he had shared the blessings of Darien with them all!  He, Spats, and Rath each charged down into the kobold firing line, with Griz taking a kobold down with a percision shot from his crossbow.

Heh.  That Rath sure used an odd battle-cry as he charged.  Something like "Remember to take a prisoner!"  The odd part was each kobold he slew he completely gutted.  It had been a beatiful sight to behold.  Soon all of their foes had fallen.

_Editor's Note: Rath rolled crits in the first two rounds of combat vs. 3 hp kobolds.  Yeah, right.  There were prisoners.  I think we managed to capture one of their livers.  I forget who gets the credit for the name, but from that point on his name was Rusty McCrit-Nuts.  _ 

It was then things began to go bad again.  Arron started screaming something about vicious bugs in the moors.  Was he insane?  Of course there were bugs in the moors! He spoke of something Spats guessed to be a Moorge, but if there had been one why had it run away?  Neith Arron nor Griz looked like they had been hit by a Moorge.  Surely they had been delusional.

The conversation turned ugly and the Arron and Griz left heading back to the river leaving Spats, Rath, and himself .  Spats and he had inspected the kobolds and found pieces of their fallen comrades upon the kobolds items, with one of the kobolds wearing a belt of beards.  But no sign of Stonebeard or his precious items.  These monsters would pay for such a disgrace!  The dwarven remains were collected for burial in a better local.  

The three-some found a new hill to pass the rest of the night on, but with Rath's human eyes they could not go far.  It did not matter much for with Spats on guard there was no rest to be found yet again. Moor Hounds had found their trail.  Though each of them fell prey to the gastly sound of the Hounds howls, Raskilnov recalled that it was only after all of his comrads had feld that he too succumbed the fear.  In the end they were not badly seperated and each managed to take out two of the hounds hunting them.  But it had been a close call.  Too close.

Yes, they would need to go back and convince Griz and Arron to go on with them.  Without them the effort would be doomed.  Raskilnov moved over to where his brother was on watch only to find out he was scribbing in his journal again.  "What's this!  No wonder we are attacked ever time you are on watch!  You are such a momma's dwarf!"


----------



## William Ronald (May 5, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> The journals are out of sync! We need an update!



 I will do, first finishing the trip to Dartham and then adding in Rath's version of the latest adventure. (In a separate post.)*The Road to Dartham, or The End of a Mission* 

We continued south by night, the moon giving its light to the road from Jalston to the small village of Dartham, half a day's journey south.  Mookesh, Grizz, Arronn and I walked down the road, as I lead my mule Liath down the road. Liath carried the extra gear I had brought with, as well as a bedroll that might be useful in hiding an abducted acolyte of Toeffer.

Both Grizz and Arronn seemed to have sound proposals on how to accomplish our goal.  I suggested that we needed to have some idea of the lay of the land, to find to see if we might gain some tactical advantage over our foes. As we discussed our plans, the night was interrupted several times by piercing howls coming form either side of the road.  Both Arronn and Grizz seemed stricken with fear; their paces pale and their steps uncertain.  We hurried faster down the road to escape the unearthly howls, as I wondered whether wolves or worse creatures of the night hounded our steps.

We came to the first of several scattered farmhouses on the outskirts of Dartham.  Seeing a distant light in one of the windows, our band resolved to learn a little more about the town.  I suggested that Grizz take Liath the mule and talk to the farmers.  After all, the sight of a man of over six feet in armor with a sword is perhaps not the friendliest sight in the pre-dawn hours to a farmer.

Grizz returned several minutes later.  The farmer's name was Thornton, and he had told Grizz that the town was near .The mission was the tallest building in the town, a two-story tall former inn.

As we approached the town, the dawn slowly lit the eastern sky.  A small house stood on a low hill near the road.  Already, several people were up and about.  So, our plans to find a good spot to hide were ruined by the day light.

The first man we passed, wished us good day and hurried.  He seemed to be as wary as a rabbit cornered by a pack of hounds.  The next man, who was building a fire to roast some meat, directed us to the mission to register our presence with Duncan, the local sheriff.  A paior of mean stabled my mule with some horses, near a large two wheel drawn cart.

Arronn explained that we were travellers on the Road to Kes, and that we needed to rest for the day.  Duncan, a tall man in a well maid chain hauberk, ordered an old woman to make room for us in her home.  The woman nervously arranged space for our bedrolls, and went to fetch some food from a store.

After removing my scale mail, I fell soundly asleep as Mookesh kept watch.  When I awoke, the mage calmly told me were being watched from the mission by men with crossbows.  I commented that this was the least friendly villageI had seen in some time.   

The old woman had supplied us with a meal of bread, cheese, and fruit. We learned that Duncan was fairly new to the town, as was the mission.  She seemed reluctant to speak.

As the day wore on, we meet a travelling merchant and prepared to head out of town.  We camped a few miles from the town that evening with the merchant and his family. We purchased some carved wooden goods, including a flask from him and learned that he would be at a trading meet in  two weeks. Arronn arranged for the merchant to watch Liath, as our plan to sneak back into Dartham would have been more difficult with a mule in tow.   It was our hope to retrieve the mule once we had captured the alcolyte.  I did nto intend to carry a grown man back all the way to Jalston.

We found two guards protecting a shed at the back of the mission house, and quickly overwhelmed them.  To our surprise, the shed hid a hole with a ladder leading down to rough hewn tunnels.  We explored briefly, finding a few chambers full of skeletal remains and a large structure of worked stone where the Toefferites had clearly been digging.  Now, we knew there was more than just a casual interest in this village by the Temple of Toeffer in Jalston.

With haste, we returned to the surface.  Arronn's mace and Mookesh's magic made short work of two guards by the front door of the mission.  With my longspear, I made short work of the guards -- only one who roused himself from slumber to face me.  Duncan, dressed in his chain armor and drawing a well-crafted sword charged at us from the stairs.  My spear bit into Duncan''s side, as a look of shock passed across his face.

After I pulled my spear out of Duncan's mortal remains, we ran up the stairs, where as we reached the second floor, I felt two sets of hands touch me.  I felt a wave of cold and tiredness come over me, as my vision blurred.

I awoke to find a worried Arronn standing over me, explaining that he had to heal me.  I was weak and weary, but resolved to go upstairs.  Arronn lead the way, when two sets of hands -- one sturdy and broad, and the other delicate -- touched him and he collapsed.  I stabbed at a woman in robes with my spear even as Mookesh's staff struck her on the head.  The woman lay bleeding on the floor, as Grizz and I urged a frightened young man  --Ponsfer by name -- in the robes of a priest of Toeffer to heal Arronn.  He agreed to do so, but healed his older companion first. I bound her, briefly noticing a  gold locket with the sign of a cat o'nine tails whip,  as Grizz ensured that the acolyte healed Arronn.

Later, we found a box that the priestess of Toeffer claimed was hers. Grizz decided not to open it, but to bring it back to Jalston.  I rested and awoke to stand guard in what had once been the common room of the inn.  A man calling himself Billius had arrived with a large dog, claiming he was here to work.  Despite my protests, he insisted on coming to work. It was only an order from the acolyte  -- and some of Mookesh's gold --that sent Billius home.

We later talked with the old woman, who was pleased to learn that we had slain Duncan and the guards he brought into the town.  She told us that it was the Toefferuns who had built the house on the low burial mound near the road.  She told us that Billius was merely a local man hired to do chores and hunt for Duncan -- and most importantly bore no loyalty to the Temple of Toeffer or his late employer.

After sending for Billius, we explained what had happened during the night. He was pleased to see Duncan gone, and even more pleased when Arronn asked Billius to keep an eye on the shed and the entrance to the burial mound.

We gathered two of the horses from the stable and the cart and left for Jalston, with a large tarp hiding Ponsfer and the priestess. Both were bound and gagged, and looked up in horror as we brought them to the grounds of the Temple of Darien  in the late afternoon.

Arronn's superior thanked us for our hard work, and urged us to rest as he took custody of our prisoners and the box.  Later that evening, he explained that the chest had an ancient tome on the burial mound that would be translated shortly. The chest itself had been trapped so that tampering with it would have destroyed the book.  The older priest thanked us for exceeding his expectations, as now the Temple of Darien could exact its revenge on its rivals.  

Trainz-- I will discuss the loot in the next post shortly.


----------



## William Ronald (May 14, 2004)

(Sorry for not updating this sooner.)


*Journal Entry: New Allies and a Harrowing Journey* 
It did not take long to divide the wealth after our trip to Dartham.  I received Duncan's masterwork chain hauberk and sword along with some gold.  Arronn claimed a well-made jerkin of studded leather, while Mookesh and Grizz claimed most of the gold from our reward.  I made some more gold from the Temple by selling off my old armor, hoping that the priests of Darien the Just would find a good use for it.  The priestess' amulet was to be melted down and made into something useful to the Temple -- which would unnerve the amulet's former owner.

Arronn's superior told us that it would likely be a few weeks before our next mission, and advised us to celebrate.  We walked to a nearby tavern run by two dwarves.  Among the customers, were two dwarves -- with the smell of the Moors on them and several wounds on their arms and legs.  They were enjoying their mugs of ale, after what seemed to be a hard journey.

I greeted them, and one seemed annoyed to be disturbed from his drink.  I mended this by ordering whiskey for both, which the dwarven innkeeper offered on the house.

The two dwarves introduced themselves as Spatz and Raskilinov Odipherus, brothers and members of a wandering band of hill dwarves.   They were part of a war band led by a warrior known as Stonebeard who had decided to raid the kobolds of the moors.  Five of the band fell to the kobolds, and Stonebeard ordered the brothers to seek help in Jalston as he stood locked in combat with several kobolds.  They had made their way by raft from the village of Vinebank, and had only arrived that afternoon.

Spatz, the older of the brothers, told most of the story while his brother Ras -- who had disliked being disturbed from his drink but was now pleased with the whiskey -- nodded and added a few supporting comments.  Spatz asked for help in either aiding Stonebeard in defeating the kobolds or returning his bodies and those of their five clan members back to their people for burial. They would claim possession of all property belonging to their clan, but we were welcome to what we could find -- and what reward the clan bestowed upon us.

I told the dwarves that I saw the mission as honorable, and I was interested in assisting them.  Arronn said he would like to learn more, sounding a cautious note, and recommended that they seek healing at the Temple.  The dwarves seemed reluctant until Arronn pointed out that the Temple was near the tavern.

The next day we found the ferryman who had brought the dwarves to Jalston, and bought passage to the Moors just across from Vinebank.  The day was uneventful, and we camped on a cairn as night fell.

During Spatz's watch, several slingstones landed in  our camp and the yells of kobolds rang out in the night.  Arronn whispered a prayer, and touched a rock which glowed like the noonday sun.  I hurled the rock some 60 feet where it landed in a band of kobolds.  I saw the dwarven beards woven into their clothing, and saw hateful looks flash across the faces of Spatz and Ras.

With a roar, both dwarves charged the kobolds who fell before Spatz's sword and Ras' axe.  I yelled, "Remember to take a prisoner." as I charged down.  Kobolds were being cleaved in two as I found myself beset by a kobold warrior.  To my disgust, I saw bones woven in among the dwarven beards.  My sword pierced his heart, even as one of his fellows charged at me.

While neither the dwarves or myself had captured a prisoner, a mistake which I regretted, the kobolds were slain.  The dwarves quickly retrieved the dwarven beards and any bones which might have been dwarven from the dead.

when I reached the top of the cairn, Arronn was shocked and spoke of an ogre ridding a bug.  Spatz mentioned that the bugs were no problem once you hacked off their legs, appearing not noticing the mace that the priest carried.  He informed him the ogre was a Mogre, a denizen of the moors known to ride giant beetles.  The priest and the dwarf argued on the right way to fight such a threat, until Arronn and Grizz left to return to Vinebank for the night.

Spatz, Ras and myself moved to a nearby hilltop, and resumed our watch.  In the night, our rest was interrupted during Ras watch by bloodcurdling howls.  I awoke to the sound, and was urged by the brothers to fire an arrow at a Moorhound.  Even as they spoke, a spectral hound ran at us with an unnatural speed.  My arrow fell short of its mark, and the noise unnerved me.  In terror, I sped from the hill -- and heard other footsteps.

As I ran, I felt something pierce my side and heard shouts in the distance.  I paid them no heed as I felt an unnatural terror seize my heart.  All I could think of was running, to find some place free of the horrid howls filling my ears.

_Writers note:  I failed three consecutive Will saves against fear, and Rath was running at a fast clip for a man in chain mail.  The character was wounded, and outran the hounds.  It hought adding a bit of uncertainty about what happened  from Rath's perspective emphasized the sheer terror the character experienced in game.  I guess the failed saves made up for my critical hits against the kobolds.  /I] 

Later, both Spatz and Ras approached me.  Ras said that he had tackled his brother and that both slew the moor hounds.  I cannot recall whether I fought any or if I had merely outdistanced them.  Blood dripped from a gash near my ribs, and I quaffed a healing potion to shake away the unnatural chill in my bones.  I felt the warmth returning to my flesh, and the strange sensation of wounds healing in a heartbeat.

We went back to our camp, and resolved to go to Vinebank. Clearly we needed Grizz and Arronn to continue our journey in the Moors.  As the night ended, I saw Spatz writing in a journal as Ras casually walked past him._


----------



## Mark (May 18, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> (Sorry for not updating this sooner.)




Ah, but it's always worth the wait...


----------



## The messenger (May 27, 2004)

Come on guys, I need mooooore!


----------

